# Are there any reputable dealers of Irish horses?



## Tangaroo (22 February 2012)

Does anyone know of any reputable dealers who sell irish horses? I know about Clip clop traders but wondered if there are any others.
PM me as dont want to start bad mouthing dealers on here.


----------



## ihatework (22 February 2012)

If you have a good eye and are willing to put in some work then Dave White at Irish Horse Imports, Berkshire is usually worth a call. They are green and rough around the edges, but he is generally pretty straight and will exchange. You'd only want to go there for a hunter or a raw competition horse though

For more RC/allrounder types the Prestwood near Gatwick migth be worth a look


----------



## be positive (22 February 2012)

Have you tried Exmoor Eventing, I went there in 2010 and tried several, they were all well produced just not quite what we were looking for at the time. The website is not always up to date so worth calling them.


----------



## be positive (22 February 2012)

There is a grey horse a few down on this site that may be what you are looking for, the seller has a good name.
www.nfed.co.uk/classifiedsoveroffered.htm


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 February 2012)

Janet George may have some youngsters (RID)  very helpful lady and a font of knowledge.


----------



## fastfilly (22 February 2012)

PM'd you!


----------



## smurf (22 February 2012)

Measles !! Lots of nice Irish horses and a good reputation ;-)


----------



## chloeeze (22 February 2012)

I know of an Irish dealer who resides in Ireland, he accompanied me to Goresbridge Sales and helped me through the possible pitfalls of buying at a sale and had an excellent eye for conformation, there were a couple that he stopped me from bidding on due to conformational faults I had not picked up on. I have ended up with two well bred youngsters that have been a breeze to deal with and they were extremely well priced. He has lots of contacts in Ireland and is very keen to keep his good reputation. You would need to go over to Ireland but I like that - it is half the fun for me! I got to see the stable my 4 yo had been born in and her mum!


----------



## Dizzle (22 February 2012)

I've heard good things locally about these people:
http://www.irishsporthorseagent.co.uk/


----------



## madhector (22 February 2012)

ihatework said:



			If you have a good eye and are willing to put in some work then Dave White at Irish Horse Imports, Berkshire is usually worth a call. They are green and rough around the edges, but he is generally pretty straight and will exchange. You'd only want to go there for a hunter or a raw competition horse though
		
Click to expand...

Jazzy came from there, you have to have an open mind and not expect a finished horse, but very honest and has the odd VERY decent horse. Very nice to deal with too


----------



## ace87 (22 February 2012)

I got my lad from www.equine-agents.co.uk all irish varying from cobs to ISH with competition records. If you ring them they have more than on website. I'm very pleased with my chap. He was £3750 for a 7yo reg 15.1hh class 1 connemara with a low milage.


----------



## showjumpingfilly (22 February 2012)

Prestwood Farm, Gatwick


----------



## pippi (22 February 2012)

hey - John Micklem is Ireland is brilliant. Very straight and honest and has bought horses to go all around the world. PM me if you want his number


----------



## Ferdinase514 (22 February 2012)

Was just about to suggest you ask MH, but she got there before me....


----------



## Laramy80 (22 February 2012)

Measles on here forsure! I bought Miss R from her almost a year ago now and couldn't be happier


----------



## Pink_Lady (22 February 2012)

I bought my ISH boy from Mark and Tanya Kyle at Queensholme - very very happy with him.


----------



## KVH (22 February 2012)

Southgate Farm.


----------



## cronkmooar (22 February 2012)

If you are looking for a youngster try Ballyshan on here - he breeds some nice horses or I think he has a website - try googling Ballyshan Horses and you should find it


----------



## NR99 (22 February 2012)

Firstly (always) Measles on here Cruise came via Measles, secondly Prestwood, Piggy
Came via them and thirdly David White, Bruno came via there as did others


----------



## Madam_max (22 February 2012)

http://www.clipcloptraders.co.uk/  The best


----------



## michelleyork (22 February 2012)

Try www.jameseventing.com. Know him personally through him being my instructor and also aware that he sources directly from Ireland with either  a shopping list from you or meet you over there.  Very nice guy and easy to deal with.


----------



## GinaGem (23 February 2012)

Another vote for Prestwood.


----------



## superpony (23 February 2012)

These have a really good reputation:
http://www.stubleyhollowhorses.com/


----------



## BeckyD (23 February 2012)

I bought my ISH from Helen Bell, she has a website but not much on there at the moment. Very honest and she'll be my first port of call if I want another.


----------



## mns67 (23 February 2012)

Jim Derwin equestrian in county Westmeath have been dealing with him for about ten years have bought horses that werent what I was looking for and he accepted them back no questions asked and I found another of his


----------



## Lisamd (24 February 2012)

I'm going shopping next month...


----------



## Passage... (24 February 2012)

Controversial maybe to some but Chuck Brizzle RideIrish I would recommend over and over again xx


----------



## Llanali (24 February 2012)

madhector said:



			Jazzy came from there, you have to have an open mind and not expect a finished horse, but very honest and has the odd VERY decent horse. Very nice to deal with too
		
Click to expand...

Like Ihatework, NR and MH I'm a David fan.

We have currently got 7 'David' horses at our yard.....

When we popped up week before last, he had a nice looking grey I was sorely tempted by. As above, they are going to be rough and ready, most are a bit scrawny, but talented underneath, and scrub up well with a clip, bath and feed.


----------



## optimistic pessimist (27 February 2012)

PM me for some 'valuable insights'!


----------



## MILLGREENLADY (28 February 2012)

Fox covert horses in leicestershire. Graham Smith. Google them


----------



## JoJo_ (28 February 2012)

I got my boy from Southgate Farm. I dont think she is a dealer as such but is a sales livery. Always got nice horses in for sale.

I also tried Clip Clop Traders when I was looking. Prestwood is reputable too.


----------



## magic123029 (29 July 2015)

Chloeeze hope you dont mind me messaging you on an old thread you said a dealer accompanied you to goresbridge do you mind me asking who it was and how much they charged? How was it getting the horse back?


----------



## siennamiller (29 July 2015)

Chuck Brazil - are you having a laugh? 
South gate farm is definitely a dealer.


----------



## JoJo_ (30 July 2015)

siennamiller said:



			Chuck Brazil - are you having a laugh? 
South gate farm is definitely a dealer.
		
Click to expand...

This is an old thread been dragged back up. Southgate were all sales livery back then but yes she deals now too.


----------



## siennamiller (30 July 2015)

JoJo_ said:



			This is an old thread been dragged back up. Southgate were all sales livery back then but yes she deals now too.
		
Click to expand...

Oh ok, although I will say, re south gate farm, she has been a dealer for many years, way before this post


----------



## shugmx (31 July 2015)

We bought a lovely 16.2 4 year old for my 13 year old daughter.  They told me he was quite and i thought to myself quite for a 4 year old, but they were true to their word, he has never put a foot wrong and is competitvely bred by 5 star stallion Lancelot and out of a Aldatus z mare.   KEC Kennedy Equine Centre who breed all their own stock with there own stallions cutting out the middle man.  They have many many horses to pick from up the ages, superbly broke in and have a reputation world wide.


----------



## dibbin (1 August 2015)

Avonmill Equestrian (near Falkirk I think) have a very good name - I think the lady who runs it is actually on here but I can't remember her username! They have a Facebook page.


----------

